# Quizfrage: Wie hoch ist der Wirkungsgrad eines laufenden Computers?



## FreezerX (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo, mich würden eure Antworten auf diese ausgedachte Quizfrage interessieren. 
Es soll um einen gewöhnlichen PC gehen, der normal läuft, also z.B. gerade zum Surfen, Spielen oder Berechnen von Simulationen verwendet wird.

Wie hoch denkt ihr, dass der gesamte Wirkungsgrad eines PCs ist? 
Ich habe dazu einen Meinung, das muss allerdings nicht die universelle Antwort sein. Wenn genug Antworten gekommen sind, werde ich auch dazu antworten.


----------



## Research (13. Juni 2014)

100% in: Wärme, Bewegung, Geräusche und Berechnungen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2014)

Kommt auf das Netzteil und die Hardware an. Wenn das NT gut auf die restliche Hardware abgestimmt ist sollte der Wirkungsgrad schon bei 80-90% liegen.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Juni 2014)

Wirkungsgrad bezogen auf was?

Leistungsaufnahme des NTs aus dem Stromnetz im Verhältnis zur Leistungsaufnahme der einzelnen Komponenten?

Integer/Float-Berechnungen / Sec pro (Kilo)Watt?

Auf jeden Fall stellt ein NT im Mittel 85-93% der aufgenommenen elektrischen Leistung des Stromnetzes als Gleichstromleistung für den PC zur Verfügung. Genauer gehts ohne nähere Angaben nicht.


----------



## Lexx (13. Juni 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Netzteil und die Hardware an. Wenn das NT gut auf die restliche Hardware abgestimmt ist sollte der Wirkungsgrad schon bei 80-90% liegen.



Bei maximal 2 % Prozessor- und 4% Gesamtlast-Spitzen? 
Wohl kaum..

Quizfrage: was gibts zu gewinnen?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (13. Juni 2014)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würden eure Antworten auf diese ausgedachte Quizfrage interessieren.
> Es soll um einen gewöhnlichen PC gehen, der normal läuft, also z.B. gerade zum Surfen, Spielen oder Berechnen von Simulationen verwendet wird.
> 
> Wie hoch denkt ihr, dass der gesamte Wirkungsgrad eines PCs ist?
> Ich habe dazu einen Meinung, das muss allerdings nicht die universelle Antwort sein. Wenn genug Antworten gekommen sind, werde ich auch dazu antworten.


 Da hast du die universelle Antwort:


Research schrieb:


> 100% in: Wärme, Bewegung, Geräusche und Berechnungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frag ich gerade, wieso der Upvote-Button in diesem Thread fehlt, der Kommentar hätte ihn verdient!


----------



## Roundy (13. Juni 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Da hast du die universelle Antwort:
> 
> Frag ich gerade, wieso der Upvote-Button in diesem Thread fehlt, der Kommentar hätte ihn verdient!



Ja toll wenn man so argumentiert,  dann hast du immer 100% -> Energieerhaltungssatz.

Es geht aber um den wirkungsgrad, der dürfte relativ niedrig sein, da z.b. graka und cpu sehr warm werden können, ich würde bei einem "normalen" pc (ohne wakü) auf so maximal 50% oder so tippen.
Je kälter das ganze system, desto höher der Wirkungsgrad. 
Gruß


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. Juni 2014)

Die Frage ist wirklich etwas blöd. Wirkungsgrad bezogen auf: Wieviel Strom führe ich hinzu und wie viel Rechenleistung kommt dabei raus? (rest ist abwärme) oder Effizienz eines Netzteils, wenn der PC im Leerlauf ist? Wobei eingangs Spiele und Internetsurfen genannt wurde, das eine ist aber Vollast, das andere Idle, somit bezogen auf das Netzteil total unterschiedlicher Wirkungsgrad. 

Bitte die Frage etwas präzisieren. Die kann man so nicht beantworten, da man nicht weis, was gemeint ist.


----------



## christoph-k85 (13. Juni 2014)

@Roundy: zum ersten Teil deines Posts bzgl. Energieerhaltungssatz/Wirkungsgrad gebe ich dir komplett recht (sonst hätte ja z.B. ein Otto-/Diesel-Motor auch 100% Wirkungsgrad usw. usw.).

Beim zweiten Teil muss ich dir aber widersprechen:
Wieso sollte der Wirkungsgrad des PCs denn besser werden, nur weil die entstandene (Ab)Wärme besser weggekühlt wird?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Roundy (13. Juni 2014)

christoph-k85 schrieb:


> @Roundy: zum ersten Teil deines Posts bzgl. Energieerhaltungssatz/Wirkungsgrad gebe ich dir komplett recht (sonst hätte ja z.B. ein Otto-/Diesel-Motor auch 100% Wirkungsgrad usw. usw.).
> 
> Beim zweiten Teil muss ich dir aber widersprechen:
> Wieso sollte der Wirkungsgrad des PCs denn besser werden, nur weil die entstandene (Ab)Wärme besser weggekühlt wird?
> ...



Weil ne cpu oder auch nen gpu effizienter arbeitet, je kälter sie ist.
Da ja der Widerstand mit zunehmender Temperatur größer wird.
Oder?
Da war noch was mit Halbleitern, aber da bin ich mir grad nicht so sicher 
Gruß


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (13. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ja toll wenn man so argumentiert,  dann hast du immer 100% -> Energieerhaltungssatz.
> 
> Es geht aber um den wirkungsgrad, der dürfte relativ niedrig sein, da z.b. graka und cpu sehr warm werden können, ich würde bei einem "normalen" pc (ohne wakü) auf so maximal 50% oder so tippen.
> Je kälter das ganze system, desto höher der Wirkungsgrad.
> Gruß


Die Frage am Anfang des Threads ist genau so gestellt, dass Researchs Antwort passt. Sollte doch ne Fangfrage sein, oder? 



Roundy schrieb:


> Weil ne cpu oder auch nen gpu effizienter arbeitet, je kälter sie ist.
> Da ja der Widerstand mit zunehmender Temperatur größer wird.
> Oder?
> Da war noch was mit Halbleitern, aber da bin ich mir grad nicht so sicher
> Gruß


 
Leckströme nehmen ab...
...PCGH hat dazu auch schöne Tests schon zu gemacht! Man kann häufig über 20% Effizienzgewinn durch einen besseren GPU-Kühler erreichen!


----------



## Roundy (13. Juni 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Die Frage am Anfang des Threads ist genau so gestellt, dass Researchs Antwort passt. Sollte doch ne Fangfrage sein, oder?


keine Ahnung ich warte auch auf die Antwort vom te 


CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Leckströme nehmen ab...
> ...PCGH hat dazu auch schöne Tests schon zu gemacht! Man kann häufig über 20% Effizienzgewinn durch einen besseren GPU-Kühler erreichen!


Joo dann hatte ich recht oder?
Wie war dann das mit den Halbleitern,  da nimmt der Wiederstand ja mit größerer temp ab oder?
Gruß


----------



## christoph-k85 (13. Juni 2014)

Ah ok, wenn das so ist, will ich nichts gesagt haben. 
Das übersteigt mein Wissen leider...


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2014)

Ein PC setzt zu nahezu 100% die eingegebene Energie in Wärme um. Mechanische Arbeit wird ja kaum geleistet in den Transistoren und Licht entsteht auch nicht gerade viel.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Juni 2014)

Dann melde ich mich mal. 
Meine Antwort wird überraschen, hat aber auch einen Argumentation. *Ich sehe den Wirkungsgrad bei sehr knapp über 0%. *

Ein Computer hat den Zweck jegliche einfache und komplexere Daten zu verarbeiten (Berechnungen,...). Das ist also die erwünschte Nutzleistung eines Computers

Der elektrische Wirkungsgrad eta ist der Quotient aus Nutzleistung und zugeführter Leistung. Also: *eta = P(nutz)/P(zu)*

P(zu) ist einfach die aus der Steckdose kommende Leistung, die im PC vollständig in Wärme umgewandelt wird. Die Nutzleistung P(nutz) ist allerdings ans sich die Datenverarbeitung des Computers. Und jetzt kommt der wichtige Part: Theoretisch wären für die gewünschten Operationen nur sehr sehr wenige Elektronen notwendig! Ich sehe die theoretisch für das Prinzip des Rechners notwendige Menge Leistung als P(nutz), welche sehr sehr nahe null ist.

Daher: eta = P(nutz)/P(zu) ~ 0[W]/P(Leistungsaufnahme) ~ 0.


Um das ganze besser zu verstehen, hier ein kurzes Beispiel warum ganz klar ist, dass die heutige Effizienz eines Computers nahezu 0% beträgt.

Aktuelle Smartphones (Annahme: 2 W im Betrieb) haben mehr Rechenleistung als der PC der zur Mondlandung verwendet wurde (Apollo Guidance Computer, 55 W) . Angenommen der Rechner für die Mondlandung hätte 5% Wirkungsgrad gehabt, dann würde das bedeuten, dass das Smartphone aufgrund der 27,5-fachen geringeren Leistungsaufnahme einen Wirkungsgrad von 137,5% hätte, also physikalisch nicht korrekt. Und aufgrund immer kleinerer Fertigungsprozesse und bessere Architekturen lässt sich das Spiel bis an die theoretische Grenze (z.B. Transistorgrößen von nur wenigen Atomen) treiben, woran zu sehen ist, das der Wirkungsgrad auch heute noch nur sehr knapp über 0% liegen kann.


----------



## Laggy.NET (16. Juni 2014)

Nun, die Frage ist, kann man überhaupt einen Wirkungsgrad bezogen auf Rechenleistung berechnen? Es müsste ja eine Physikalische Grenze geben, die besagt, mit 1W Leistung kann man maximal so und so viel Rechenaufgaben bewältigen. Bisher gibt es doch noch nichtmal eine theoretische Effizienz-grenze. 

Desweiteren stell sich die Frage, kann el. Energie überhaupt aufgrund des Energieerhaltungsgesetzes in Rechenleistung umgewandelt werden? Schließlich ist dies keine bekannte Form von Energie. Würde die Effizienz (theoretisch) 100% betragen, würde man Energie zuführen und diese Energie würde dann weder in Wärme, Bewegungsenergie oder sonst was umgewandelt werden. Sie wären dann zu 100% in "Rechenleistung" umgewandelt und somit eigentlich verloren. Sowas kann doch gar nicht möglich sein, folglich sollte 100% Effizienz doch nichtmal theoretisch möglich sein. Wahrscheinlich ist sie immer exakt 0 und die komplette Energie geht in Wärme und Bewegungsenergie über.


----------



## FreezerX (16. Juni 2014)

Ich denke die Grenze gibt es, wenn man die bestehende Silizium-Technik betrachtet. 
Atomarer Transistor
Beliebig klein können die Strukturen nicht werden, man müsste eine Grenze ziehen, bei der noch 99,99...% der Rechenoperationen ohne Fehler klappen. Und eine solche Struktur hätte den praktisch perfekten Wirkungsgrad. Allerdings ist dann noch immer die Frage, ob durch verbesserte Befehlssätze die Effizienz weiter gesteigert werden kann, dann wäre die 100%-Marke natürlich nicht mal in dem theoretischen Modell erreicht.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Juni 2014)

Erst rückst du nicht mit einer Antwort heraus, was du unter Wirkungsgrad verstehst und kommst dann mit so einer oberlehrerhaften "Auflösung" daher...

Dass Rechen"leistung" keine physikalische Größe ist, war uns auch klar.

Und das Mondlandungsbeispiel finde ich verwirrend und unlogisch. Die 5% Wirkungsgrad, die du uns so schön ausgeredet hast, fallen dort als unechter Fakt vom Himmel.


----------



## MiToKo (18. Juni 2014)

0% kann der Wirkungsgrad nicht sein, da ein Teil des Stroms zum Speichern verwendet wird und das gehört zur Leistung. Am besten wäre es die Verlustleistung auszurechnen und dann 1-Verlustleistung/Quellleistung zu rechnen. Die Leistung der Lüfter etc. gehören auch zur Leistung des PC und damit zum Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Juni 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Erst rückst du nicht mit einer Antwort heraus, was du unter Wirkungsgrad verstehst und kommst dann mit so einer oberlehrerhaften "Auflösung" daher...
> 
> Dass Rechen"leistung" keine physikalische Größe ist, war uns auch klar.
> 
> Und das Mondlandungsbeispiel finde ich verwirrend und unlogisch. Die 5% Wirkungsgrad, die du uns so schön ausgeredet hast, fallen dort als unechter Fakt vom Himmel.


 

Der Wirkungsgrad ist ja Nutzleistung / zugeführte Leistung. Die zugeführte Leistung ist klar (was aus der Steckdose kommt), die Nutzleistung ist für die jeweilige Betrachtung Definitionssache und ich wollte dabei die Diskussion über die Definition bewusst offen halten. Wird bei einem Verbrennungsmotor nur die mechanische Leistung als Nutzleistung betrachtet, dann liegt der Wirkungsgrad z.B. bei 35%. Nimmt man die "kostenlose" Wärme die für die Heizung verwendet wird als Nutzleistung hinzu, dann ist der Wert des Wirkungsgrades aufgrund der anderen Definition höher.  Ich habe im ersten Post gesagt, dass es keine universelle Lösung geben muss, und auch die Lösung aus Beitrag #2 ist richtig, aber vielleicht auch nicht so befriedigend, da ein Auto auch 100% Wirkungsgrad hätte, je ~1/3 in mechanische Leistung, Wärme ins Metall und Wärme im Abgas.

Was genau findest du oberlehrerhaft?

Und wo habe ich die 5% ausgeredet? Die 5% waren nur eine hypothetische Annahme, die durch das Beispiel widerlegt wurde, da unter Annahme des Wertes heute Smartphones schon über 100% Wirkungsgrad lägen. Also liegt der Wirkungsgrad für meine Betrachtung definitiv unter 5% für den Rechner der Mondlandung. Und in Zukunft wird die Effizienz auch noch um Faktoren weiter gesteigert werden können, weshalb der Wirkungsgrad immer noch sehr nahe bei 0% liegen muss.


----------

